# Conectar un taladro de 9.6v a la bateria de 12v del automovil



## Tarcisio (Feb 1, 2009)

Amigos alguien podria orientarme como conecto un taladro/destornillado de 9.6 v con un consumo de 3 amperes a la bateria de12v de un automovil.
 gracias de antemano..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2009)

Yo lo conectaría directamente, si no vas a usarlo demasiado tiempo (para evitar recalentarlo). Ningún motor de continua de 9,6 Volts se quema con 12Vdc. sólo por un rato.
Si vas a usarlo extensamente, o si pensás que tiene algún regulador electrónico que pueda dañarse y querés dormir tranquilo, lo conectás en serie con 3 o 4 díodos rectificadores de 50V (o más) 6 amperes, lo cual te va a dar una caida aproximada de 0,7 volt por díodo. Valen moneditas y lo armás en un ratito.
Ésto teniendo en cuenta los 12 Volts nominales de la batería. Ya alguno va a indicar que una batería cargada de plomo ácido tiene 13,8 volts y que con el motor en marcha y acelerado podría superar los 15 volts . . .  pero relajate y gozá ;-) .

 + 12 Vdc       o----->|---->|---->|------o   positivo del taladro
    El negativo va directo.


----------



## Tarcisio (Feb 2, 2009)

Agradesco enormemente tu apoyo "dosmetros" y lo haré tal como me lo planteas y posteriormente publico los resultados


----------



## Tarcisio (Feb 3, 2009)

Ya hice la conexion y si funciona el motor por un instante pero lo que presenta falla es el circuito de velocidad variable y si lo dejo funcinando mas los diodos(200v 6 A) se epiesan a calentar creo que estoy obligado a disminuir el voltaje al menos a 10v, puesto que con el circuito serie de diodos solo dismiinuye a 11.3v


----------



## santiago (Feb 3, 2009)

casi todos los taladros cosumen mas amperage, 
pone 5 diodos en serie, pero diodos de 10A

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2009)

Está bién eso Tarcisio de que se calienten un poco, demasiado sería si te queman los dedos.
De todas maneras es correcto lo de Santixman que los de 10 Amperes se van a calentar menos.
En el peor de los casos cae medio volt por Díodo, así que puedes agregar los que necesites hasta tener tus 9,6.

Sigue comentándonos los resultados

un abrazo


----------



## jagrmax (Feb 4, 2009)

yo tengo una duda tremendota, tengo un talador de esoso inalambricos de 12 v, el asunto esque quiero hacer una fuente para hacerlo alambrico  , desgraciadamenete no se que corrinte consume y tampoco indica la potencia en el manual ni en la placa caracteristica, le conecte hace unos dias un transformador de esos que venden en el comercio de tensión ajustable de 1000mA , pero funciono sin fuerza osea girava pero sin fuerza.
 si me pueden ayudra porfvaor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2009)

Está bién lo que hiciste, el tema es que esas fuentes son malísimas, suelen tener 17 volts en vacío y a un ampere (1000 mA) suelen bajar hasta 9 volts.
Probá con una fuente mejor y de mas amperaje.
Una fuente de PC serviría.
Para la parte de 220 de las viejas, si no mal recuerdo los cables tienen 4 colores, blanco, celeste, marron y negro, tenes que ponerlos en pares (aisla bien las conexiónes que son peligrosas)
blanco unido con celeste
marron unido con negro 
Si es ATX unis el cable verde con cualquier negro para que arranque.
Cargá la parte de 5 volts con una lamparita de 6 volts (cables rojo y negro) sinó algunas no arrancan, y usas amarillo y negro para los 12 V.

Contanos cómo te va.


----------



## jagrmax (Feb 6, 2009)

ok voy a conseguir una fuente de pc aver que tal...

 gracias


----------



## soschorni (Feb 7, 2009)

y si pones varios reguladores de tensión (7809 creo) serian unos 6 en paralelo. Yo haria eso.
suerte


----------



## jagrmax (Feb 15, 2009)

que casualidad, justo estaba viendo esa posibilidad y me metí al foro para consultar si se puden conectar los reguladores fijos en paralelo puesto que en foro vi que conectavan unos (3) reguladores variables en paralelo para asi lograr aumentar la capacidad de netrega de corriente 
(si tienes un diagrama cuanto mejor )


----------



## santiago (Feb 15, 2009)

ni diagrama hace falta, unis las entradas a tu fuente y las aslidas a lo que queres alimentar las masas comunes y ponele los condensadores que te dice el datasheet


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 15, 2009)

Pregunta , ¿a un 7909 le alconzan 12 Volts para regular?


----------



## santiago (Feb 15, 2009)

si ,tiene que aver una diferencia vin out de 3v

saludos


----------



## richardoandres (Nov 11, 2012)

hola amigos hojala alguien pueda ayudarme tengo un atornillador de 9,6 v y quiero conectarlo a la red domestica que es de 220v si no me equivoco como lo hago ya que  lo conecte con su mismo adaptador  directo y funsiona pero lento no tiene fuerza ???????????????????  espero me ayuden gracias


----------



## Scooter (Nov 11, 2012)

Esos atornilladores consumen una corriente bestial; yo tenía uno de 3,6V que ni se movía con las fuentes normales. Con una de PC que da 30A o mas si que funcionaba, de hecho así se quedó andando para siempre.


----------



## richardoandres (Nov 11, 2012)

que es una de pc ???????????   que da 30A  ??????????


----------



## Scooter (Nov 11, 2012)

Una fuente de alimentación de pc personal computer que da 30A amperios


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 11, 2012)

Hola.

No se deben poner reguladores de voltaje (78XX), ya que no hay dos reguladores 100% iguales.
Pero si quieres conectarlos en paralelo (no es buena idea), para 3A, pon de 6 a 10 reguladores en paralelo (todos en un disipador de calor).

Prueba esto.




Chao.
elaficionado


----------

